# Sudden aggressiveness.



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Hey there,
4 days ago I lost one of my sweet budgie, Daisy . She was ill,had become very weak due to mites.
I did what i could do for her but couldn't save her..

And now my budgie,Sam, has suddenly become very aggressive.
2 days ago, i went out for some work for 6-7 hrs, my budgies were at home in the cage and were kept near my friend's budgie cage(as i thought they won't get bored alone at home and would like being around more birds).
So when i came home i saw that my other budgie, Kiwi was badly hurt.
There was a bit of blood and was injured above one of his eyes, Sam had no injury anywhere. Kiwi looks fine now is eating, chirping, playing normally and can see properly w both eyes.
I couldn't understand what happened to him cuz Sam and Kiwi have always played and got along and have never fought. 
But i have noticed that Sam has become aggressive and he randomly starts chasing Kiwi out of nowhere and kinda tries to attack him so i think that Sam has hurt Kiwi.
What could be the reason for this sudden aggressiveness???
And what should i do?
I was planning on getting 2 female budgies as Sam n Kiwi are both males OR should i just separate them for a while? 
I think that sam is disturbed due to the death of my budie.
Can you ppl please help me!
Thank you.


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

And now i think thag sam has hurt kiwi


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of Daisy. Since Daisy had mites you should have your other birds checked and treated. Whenever there is a change in the number of birds living together there can be a change in the flock dynamics, and not always for the good. You need to separate the two that are fighting so no further injury occurs and if they have out of the cage time together make sure that it is supervised at all times. Give it a few weeks and see if the aggression calms down once Sam gets used to Daisy not being there. Do not add any more birds to the mix at this time.


----------



## BudgieFam (May 15, 2019)

Cody said:


> Sorry for your loss of Daisy. Since Daisy had mites you should have your other birds checked and treated. Whenever there is a change in the number of birds living together there can be a change in the flock dynamics, and not always for the good. You need to separate the two that are fighting so no further injury occurs and if they have out of the cage time together make sure that it is supervised at all times. Give it a few weeks and see if the aggression calms down once Sam gets used to Daisy not being there. Do not add any more birds to the mix at this time.


Thank you so much for the advice, I won't add more birds right now
Sam is actually playing w Kiwi now, and not chasing him.
And I'll surely get them checked for mites.
Thanks once again!


----------

